# 2015 TCR Advanced SL question



## Stoneman

Will Giant come out with a redesigned TCR Advanced SL for 2015? I see Specialized just released a redesigned S-Works Tarmac and was wondering what Giant's timeline was on a redesigned TCR. It's time for a new road bike for me and I love the looks of the Propel and but I don't love the front brake placement, the tight rear wheel tolerance, or the harsher ride. 

Giant, Please give me a TCR Advanced SL frame that looks like the TCX Advanced frame set (TCX Advanced 0 (2014) | Giant Bicycles | United States) except for the disc brakes and thru axle front. 

I already have a TCX Advanced with disc brakes that I use for cyclocross racing and gravel grinders. I love the looks of the horizontal top tube and more slender (aero) down tubes. 

Thanks for listening Giant!


----------



## r1lee

all i heard what the Giant Defy line is getting a new frame, plus 2015 Defy's will have disc brakes.


----------



## AndyMc2006

The Giant dealer told me a while back that the Defy gets "updated" every three years. I think thats the time line for all their models.


----------



## Stoneman

Every 3 years...when was the TCR Advanced SL last "updated"?


----------



## MMsRepBike

Seems like forever ago. Feels like at least 3 years, maybe 6. Maybe beefing up the headset or whatever they did was an update.


----------



## r1lee

TCR should be up for refresh.
The design has been the same since 2011. I think 2012 they added OD2.


----------



## albert owen

Update the TCR? Why? It is the most beautiful frame on the road. Giant will wait until disc brakes are allowed by the UCI before anything other than a re-paint is my guess.


----------



## Stoneman

albert owen said:


> Update the TCR? Why? It is the most beautiful frame on the road. Giant will wait until disc brakes are allowed by the UCI before anything other than a re-paint is my guess.


I like the looks of a more horizontal top tube than the sloping top tube...plus the down tube on the current TCR looks like a 4x4 post.


----------



## zappafile123

Stoneman said:


> Will Giant come out with a redesigned TCR Advanced SL for 2015? I see Specialized just released a redesigned S-Works Tarmac and was wondering what Giant's timeline was on a redesigned TCR. It's time for a new road bike for me and I love the looks of the Propel and but I don't love the front brake placement, the tight rear wheel tolerance, or the harsher ride.
> 
> Giant, Please give me a TCR Advanced SL frame that looks like the TCX Advanced frame set (TCX Advanced 0 (2014) | Giant Bicycles | United States) except for the disc brakes and thru axle front.
> 
> I already have a TCX Advanced with disc brakes that I use for cyclocross racing and gravel grinders. I love the looks of the horizontal top tube and more slender (aero) down tubes.
> 
> Thanks for listening Giant!


Word on the street is that Giant are delaying the release of the TCR to 2016 (i.e. it will be available toward the end of next year) for extended real world testing. Apparently they are delaying b/c the propel breaks were a total screw up and they want to make sure there are no problems with the TCR once it hits the market. I was told they are aiming to make a sub 700g frame - 670g was the figure I was told - apparently its meant to compete with the RCA. This is what the owner of a Giant world bike shop I work out told me, I dont know if its true - never trust third-hand knowledge!


----------



## JT2Wheels

*Interested in Defy 2015 news*



r1lee said:


> all i heard what the Giant Defy line is getting a new frame, plus 2015 Defy's will have disc brakes.


r1lee - what did you hear about the 2015 Defy models? I'm seriously considering the Defy Advanced SL1 and would love to know what the plans are for 2015 before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Stoneman

Well Specialized has released their new Tarmac and now Pinarello has released their new Dogma F8...come on Giant give us something lust worthy.


----------



## sdw5012

I just saw for the first time on the website yesterday that there is a TCR Advanced PRO for 2015. Any idea what the difference is from the current model?


----------



## cwoo86

I don't think there are any differences judging from the parts (and that, imo, ugly new "GIANT" logo). If the frame was updated, they would be advertising it. I was checking out some Taiwan and HK websites for the Giant 2015 range, and saw that there were some TCR Advanced (without the PRO designation) bikes that had in-house brand saddles, different wheels, and were specced with 105 5800 and Tiagra. Based on the currency conversion, they were also cheaper than the 2014 line of TCR Advanced bikes. 

2015 - ?????? - ??? | ??? | Giant Bicycles | Taiwan ??

I know Giant usually has a special ranges for Asia so I'm not sure if they will release the non-PRO TCR Advanced in other markets. But since they decided to add the PRO designation, I would assume that they would have non-PRO bikes as well.


----------



## T800

Looks like new TCR will be released in 2016, not 2015.


----------

